# sit and heel?



## Shauna (Dec 2, 2009)

I feel silly for asking this, but what's the difference between sit and heel?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

People say heel is a position...to me that's not explanatory enough. Heel is a position relative to you, regardless of what you're doing. If you're moving the dog is in that position. If you stop the dog remains in that position. If you twirl about, the dog actively seeks to remain in that position.

Sit is butt on ground, and butt stays on ground, regardless of what you're doing...the dog is not suppose to actively seek to be in a position relative to you if you move (unlike heel).


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

What CP said. Heel is a position, not an action


----------

